# Bmx Kette rattert



## Lennox123 (14. Oktober 2021)

Moin,

ich habe mir eine neue Kette für mein Bmx gekauft und angebracht. Allerdings rattert diese extrem laut beim treten. Ich denken auch ich habe die Ursache bereits gefunden leider weiß ich nicht wie ich es beheben soll. Und zwar hängt die Kette bei der Nabd erst oben auf dem Ritzel und fällt dann erst richtig auf das Ritzel rauf. Ich habe die Kette auch schon relativ locker gemacht, so dass sie genug spiel hat. Liegt das eventuell daran, dass sie noch eingefahren werden muss?

Grüße Lennart


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Oktober 2021)

Lese mal hier quer





						Neue BMX Kette knarzt und knackt
					

Hallöchen, ich habe bei einem BMX die Kette erneuert, Die neue Kette war im Vergleich zu MTB Ketten fast gar nicht geschmiert bzw. so fettig. Ich habe die Kette gespannt aber sie knarzte und knackte.   Bei meiner Recherche habe ich dazu leider nichts gefunden.  ich habe die Kette komplett neu...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KN-BMX (15. Oktober 2021)

Ritzel/ Kettenblatt verschlissen !?


----------



## Lennox123 (15. Oktober 2021)

Hab jetzt das mit der Kettengröße nochmal überprüft und das passt alles. Das Ritzel hinten ist auch ganz neu. Das Kettenblatt ist schon etwas älter, sieht aber noch gut aus. Ich werde weiter suchen.


----------

